# Overfilled 2002 Altima engine



## knicks05 (Jan 5, 2013)

I went in for an oil change yesterday and checked my oil level today and the whole "H" for high was covered in oil. My car burns about a quart oil every 700-800 miles. Is it fine to keep it at this level? I did drive 35 miles yesterday on highway.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It won't hurt the engine if the oil level was on the "H" mark but it should be kept at the proper full level.

If your engine is burning a quart every 700 - 800 mi, the engine may have damage from a disintegrated pre-cat. Check the thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-2006/173974-2002-altima-engine-oil.html


----------

